# [WEBCAM] Échec de l'installation de media-video/ov51x-jpeg

## truc

Bon, j'ai essayé de suivre http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam, mais je n'y arrive point! J'en appelle donc à votre aide  :Smile: 

Bon d'abord:

```
lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:183a Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC7 [R5U870]
```

Je suis donc dans le cas  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam#Ricoh_R5U870 ..

Ensuite, dans le noyau, voila ce que j'ai activé

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Multimedia devices  --->

     <*> Video For Linux

     [ ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

     [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

     < > DVB for Linux

         *** Multimedia drivers ***

     [ ] Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

     [ ] Customize analog and hybrid tuner modules to build  --->

     [*] Video capture adapters  --->

        --- Video capture adapters

        [ ]   Enable advanced debug functionality

        [ ]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges for video devices

        [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

        <M>   Virtual Video Driver

        < >   BT848 Video For Linux

        < >   SAA5246A, SAA5281 Teletext processor

        < >   SAA5249 Teletext processor

        < >   Philips SAA7134 support

        < >   Hexium HV-PCI6 and Orion frame grabber

        < >   Hexium Gemini frame grabber

        < >   Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support

        < >   Conexant cx23416/cx23415 MPEG encoder/decoder support

        < >   Marvell 88ALP01 (Cafe) CMOS Camera Controller support

        < >   SoC camera support

        [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

           --- V4L USB devices

           <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)

           [*]     UVC input events device support

           < >   GSPCA based webcams  --->

           < >   Hauppauge WinTV-PVR USB2 support

           < >   Empia EM28xx USB video capture support

           < >   USB video devices based on Nogatech NT1003/1004/1005

           < >   USB ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controller support

           < >   USB SN9C1xx PC Camera Controller support

           < >   USB ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip support

           < >   USB ZR364XX Camera support

           < >   USB Syntek DC1125 Camera support

           < >   USB Sensoray 2255 video capture device
```

J'essaie ensuite d'installer le fameux media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, mais la compilation échoue, et je n'arrive pas à trouver sur le net, ce qu'il me manque/ce que j'ai mal fait:

```
emerge -v media-video/ov51x-jpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9  0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /var/gentoo/overlays/gentoo

 [1] /var/gentoo/overlays/sunrise

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 from sunrise

 * ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29.2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29.2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing ov51x-jpeg module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELDIR= all

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29.2/build M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29.2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov518-decomp.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.c: In function ‘Decompress400’:/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov

518-decomp.c: In function ‘print_qt’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov518-decomp.c:459: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.c:468: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:543: error: ‘v4l_compat_ioctl32’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘create_proc_ov511_cam’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:677: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov518-decomp.o] Error 1

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘ov51x_clear_snapshot’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:1691: error: implicit declaration of function ‘warn’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘ov51x_v4l1_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘video_usercopy’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 4 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: error: too many arguments to function ‘video_usercopy’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6651: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3284:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2537:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                                ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                      ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELDIR= all

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sunrise': '/var/gentoo/overlays/sunrise/'

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/build.log'

```

Bon toute l'erreur semble venir de 

```
 error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’
```

 mais bon voilà, ok c'est sympa, mais j'suis bloqué!

Merci d'avance!

----------

## _KdZ

Bonjour,

exactement le même pb avec le dernier kernel en date.

Une idée ?

----------

## SiOu

même souci ici, avec un kernel 2.26.26 et 2.26.30

----------

## _KdZ

Salut, je viens de recompiler mon kernel en utilisant mon ancien fichier de config et y activant les options suivantes : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam#Kernel_configuration

Et j'ai pu l'installer sans pb, par contre ça ne fonctionne pas avec VLC mais c'est surement un autre pb... 

```
$ vlc -V X11 v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240VLC media player 0.9.10 Grishenko

[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.10 Grishenko - (c) 1996-2009 the VideoLAN team

[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--prefix=/usr' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--enable-a52' '--disable-aa' '--enable-faad' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-arts' '--disable-asademux' '--disable-atmo' '--disable-bonjour' '--disable-fribidi' '--disable-vcd' '--disable-cddax' '--disable-libcddb' '--disable-libcdio' '--disable-csri' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dc1394' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dca' '--disable-dv' '--disable-dvb' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-esd' '--disable-fb' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' '--enable-swscale' '--disable-imgresample' '--enable-postproc' '--enable-flac' '--disable-fluidsynth' '--disable-fontconfig' '--disable-ggi' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--disable-gnutls' '--enable-hal' '--disable-httpd' '--disable-id3tag' '--disable-jack' '--disable-kate' '--disable-libass' '--disable-caca' '--enable-libgcrypt' '--enable-notify' '--disable-libproxy' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-libsysfs' '--disable-libv4l2' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-live555' '--disable-lua' '--disable-mkv' '--disable-mmx' '--disable-mod' '--enable-mad' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--disable-mpc' '--enable-ncurses' '--disable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-glx' '--enable-opengl' '--enable-galaktos' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--disable-oss' '--disable-pda' '--enable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-pvr' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-realrtsp' '--disable-run-as-root' '--disable-smb' '--disable-schroedinger' '--enable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shout' '--disable-speex' '--disable-sse' '--disable-sout' '--enable-svg' '--disable-svgalib' '--disable-taglib' '--disable-theora' '--enable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--disable-upnp' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--disable-vcdinfo' '--disable-vcdx' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-loader' '--enable-x11' '--enable-screen' '--enable-x264' '--disable-xinerama' '--enable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--enable-xvideo' '--disable-xvmc' '--disable-zvbi' '--disable-snapshot' '--disable-growl' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-fast-install' '--disable-vlm' '--disable-skins2' '--disable-remoteosd' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=i686 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -march=i686 -pipe' 'PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig'

[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"

[00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240 with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240 for reading

libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD

[00000334] access_directory access error: v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240: No such file or directory

[00000334] access_file access error: cannot open file v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240 (No such file or directory)

[00000328] main input error: open of `v4l:/dev/video0:size=320x240' failed: could not create access: no suitable access module

```

Reviens nous dire quand c'est bon.

----------

## SiOu

quel kernel as-tu ?

----------

## SiOu

Hello, j'ai bien réussi a installer le package ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, contenant le driver de ma hercule deluxe, donc je modprobe le driver ovx51-jpeg, mais je m'apercois que mon dmesg affiche cela :

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new interface driver ov51x
> 
> ov51x_jpeg1.5.9 : ov51x USB Camera Driver<6>usb 5-2.1: USB disconnect, address 6
> 
> usb 5-2.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
> ...

 

Et forcemment la webcam ne fonctionne pas .. la je sèche !

----------

## SiOu

Y a du mieux ! Je passais par un concentrateur usb, le probleme semblait venir de la ! Donc maintenant ma webcam est reconnu ! Cependant , lorsque je fais un mplayer /dev/video0, je cela comme erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> patriick@Patriick ~ $ mplayer /dev/video0 
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Lecture de /dev/video0
> ...

 

Mais lorsque je fais la commande "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0 -fps 120", jai bien mplayer qui se lance avec ma webcam !

Ma question est pourquoi camorama et mplayer de detecte pas /dev/video0 par defaut ?!

----------

